

When Misogynist Trolls Make Journalism Miserable for Women - mwetzler
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/01/when-misogynist-trolls-make-journalism-miserable-for-women/282862/

======
eliteraspberrie
I have a hypothesis. This phenomenon is similar to spam, i.e. an overwhelming
amount of traffic from a busy minority. If that's the case, the solution may
be the same: blacklists. I've attempted to implement a primitive Spamhaus for
social media, to test this hypothesis, but it's not something that can be done
in one's free time.

~~~
gruseom
That would be well worth testing, so I hope you or someone else does find
time.

------
andrewfong
I wonder if public shaming is a viable option here. Get e-mail threatening
rape? Publish said e-mail. Something tells me that a lot of these morons
aren't taking great care to anonymize their threats.

~~~
lmkg
I'm not against that, but it only treats one symptom of misogyny, not the
disease. Granted, it's one symptom that has many consequences of its own, so
maybe it's ok.

I also wonder, given how widespread the phenomenon appears to be, whether
shaming individual trolls will have any non-trivial impact on the total
volume. Snowflakes in an avalanche, and all that.

